# Selenocosmia stirlingi



## kyle_de_aussie (May 9, 2006)

*Selenocosmia stirlingi (Threat pose pics added)*

My selenocosmia stirlingi (soon to be selenotholus stirlingi)


----------



## TheNatural (May 9, 2006)

Nice T. :clap: 

The abdomen and the spinerets are pretty longer than usual.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 9, 2006)

Thanks mate,

longer than usual compared to what? if you mean longer than most aussie t's spinerette's then i disagree, these spinerette's are quite stubby compared to most phlogius and such, and to me the abdomens quite rounded and short to 
I really dont see them as being long at all maybe its just me :?


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Thanks mate,
> 
> longer than usual compared to what? if you mean longer than most aussie t's spinerette's then i disagree, these spinerette's are quite stubby compared to most phlogius and such, and to me the abdomens quite rounded and short to
> I really dont see them as being long at all maybe its just me :?


I very much agree.   But I think he refered to "usual" as being the usual spiders in captivity, like new world species.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 9, 2006)

Sweet!! Looks a bit like a juvi H.crassipes


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 10, 2006)

Hi,
The relation is well noted 

Steve


----------



## ErikH (May 10, 2006)

Very attractive specimen you have there.  Nice photo.


----------



## TheNatural (May 10, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> ...if you mean longer than most aussie t's spinerette's then i disagree, these spinerette's are quite stubby compared to most phlogius and such...


Sorry mate, I really made some confusion..
I was not talking about aussie Ts.
I am not used to Selenocosmia especies at all.
I think the reason that the abdomen sounded longer to me is because their hairs are shorter than the especies Im used to... :?



			
				Steffen said:
			
		

> ... I think he refered to "usual" as being the usual spiders in captivity, like new world species.


Yes...thanks Steffen


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 13, 2006)

Nasty little girl  












If you have trouble seeing the whole picture press F11


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (May 14, 2006)

_Your Stirlingi is ver very cute !! One other specie I am deseperatly looking for....erf... _


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 14, 2006)

*Wow!*

 :drool: Verly nice! So just exactly why are there no Selenocosmia sp. available in the U.S. hobby?


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2006)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> :drool: Verly nice! So just exactly why are there no Selenocosmia sp. available in the U.S. hobby?


i believe there are, just not from australia. i think there are some from Java or something


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 14, 2006)

This species actually belong in the genus _Selenotholus_, and there aren't any of those in the hobby 

Steve


----------

